# mulberry for firewood?



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 25, 2009)

is mulberry any good for firewood. i took town a rather large mulberry tree early this year and the owner said i can take it if i want it.. whats your thoughts? thanks


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 25, 2009)

I think it makes excellent fire wood...The only thing I don't like about it is it pops like a :censored:, so be careful when reloading...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 25, 2009)

never thought about that situation. the poping. looks like i might have to drag the splitter over there and get to it. theres some big rounds in the pile.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 25, 2009)

Everybody has their opinion on splitting, but I would let it season then split it w/ the maul...I think it split easier when dry...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 25, 2009)

here we go again wood is wood ????????????? and yes its good tom trees


----------



## JJuday (Aug 25, 2009)

Mulberry burns for quite a while and has fairly high B.T.U value. Some people around here don't like to burn it for some strange reason. The only legitimate excuse I have ever heard was a guy said that most often Mulberry was found in fence rows with nails in it and he didn't like sifting through the ash before he put it on the garden. I like it! JJ


----------



## Beefie (Aug 25, 2009)

This topic was just covered a couple of weeks ago. Remember the "SEARCH" function is your friend. And yes it makes for a good firewood. Good score now go get it all and start stacking.

Beefie


----------



## Geez (Aug 25, 2009)

That's funny cuz I was wondering the same thing. I was just given three of the biggest mulberry trees I've ever seen around these parts, all cut up firewood size and ready to haul away. I just split about half of it, so green the rounds were sending up suckers with leaves yet. 
It split super nice as green as it was, nice clean splits that popped right apart almost as soon as the splitter wedge entered it.
The wood is pretty colorful too. All yellow with red streaking inside. And as the wood exposed to air dries, it turns as brown as walnut.
I didn't ask questions about whether it was any good or not. Free wood is free heat.


----------



## flewism (Aug 25, 2009)

I've have just over two cords of mulberry, cut split and stacked since April. I'm told it is good wood also. I intend this wood to to be the first I burn in the fall of 2010. 

I smoked a couple of pork loins a few weekend back with the mulberry. They came out OK a little sweeter than the hickory but needs some minor adjustments. No complains from the family though.
When I run into some more, I will grab it for both the insert and the smoker.

In fact I did segregate a facecord or 1/3 of a cord just for the smoker along with the hickory, apple, and apricot I currently have.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Aug 25, 2009)

mulberry is great firewood. I have heard that male and female trees offer a very different odor when burned. One stinks and one is pleasureable and good for smoking.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 25, 2009)

will start loading it up tomorrow. got a load of elm today. i also get some cherry from him also.. i did cut it down so i guess i desirve it..


----------



## fishercat (Aug 25, 2009)

*it's like locust.*

it's great wood but like the others said,it spits sparks when you reload.


----------

